# Is there a traditional Canadian Air Force drink?



## lstpierre (30 Aug 2011)

Our unit is doing an event with an army unit, and we want to treat them to a traditional RCAF drink. As an example, the traditional drink for RCR (I believe) is drambuie. Does the air force have anything like this?


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Aug 2011)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Our unit is doing an event with an army unit, and we want to treat them to a traditional RCAF drink. As an example, the traditional drink for RCR (I believe) is drambuie. Does the air force have anything like this?



Drambuie is not a "traditional RCR drink." The only regimentally acknowledged drink is the Ortona Toast, a regimental toast made of rum, water and sugar.


----------



## Occam (30 Aug 2011)

Moosemilk?

Is there anything Moosemilk can't do?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 Aug 2011)

Shirley Temple seems to ring a bell for the RCAF.

 >


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Moosemilk?
> 
> Is there anything Moosemilk can't do?



Yes, Moosemilk is it!

RCAF - Customs and Traditions (scroll down to Moosemilk)


> *Moose Milk*
> 
> There are many recipes for this uniquely Canadian drink but almost all call for rum - and lots of it. Some also include brandy. Add some coffee liqueur as well - all to a milk, cream and vanilla ice cream base with some sugar and a little nutmeg to enhance the flavour. Go to any Christmas celebration at an air wing in Canada and somebody will have mixed up a barrel of this memorable Air Force concoction.



The generally accepted "official" recipe for Moose Milk, dating back to the mid WWII period at RCAF Station Borden.  It claimed that one of the mess' bartenders, a Flight Sergeant Jack “Pony” Moore, concoted the mixture on the instructions of the Base CO for guests to "have a good time."  A couple of 40-pounders (Dark Rum and Canadian Rye) providing the kick makes it a rather enjoyable drink.  Some substitutions include a brick of ice cream in place of the whipping cream.
(Photo recipe credit: www.badenremembered.com)


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2011)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Shirley Temple seems to ring a bell for the RCAF.


Damn, I was just about to type "Shirley Temple -- with extra grenadine for those 'manly' fighter pilots"   ;D


----------



## Occam (30 Aug 2011)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Shirley Temple seems to ring a bell for the RCAF.
> 
> >



Why, I oughta...   

;D



> Go to any Christmas celebration at an air wing in Canada and somebody will have mixed up a barrel of this memorable Air Force concoction.



Hrrrrmph.  Reason #1,383,201 to not like ADM(IM) - "They're not a Wing".


----------



## Redeye (30 Aug 2011)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Our unit is doing an event with an army unit, and we want to treat them to a traditional RCAF drink. As an example, the traditional drink for RCR (I believe) is drambuie. Does the air force have anything like this?



If it's pink and has an umbrella in it, you're probably on the right track.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> If it's pink and has an umbrella in it, you're probably on the right track.



Redeye, you forgot "fruit" in that list of critical elements of a fighter pilot's drink.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Aug 2011)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Our unit is doing an event with an army unit, and we want to treat them to a traditional RCAF drink. As an example, the traditional drink for RCR (I believe) is drambuie. Does the air force have anything like this?


Sorry, couldn't resist...Wine??...as in wahhhh!!
I guess we aren't helping much!
I must say that the recipe for Moose Milk is most DEFINATELY NOT the Navy RCN version!..no ice cream!


----------



## Kalatzi (30 Aug 2011)

a B-52

Re the fruit and umbrella - A Zombie?


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2011)

Ice cream is for amateurs, the chilled whipping cream is the proper way.  

Some folks are okay with cutting corners on quality and presentation, I suppose.  That's why you RCN guys whould stick with pounding back straight rum.  :nod:

Cheers
G2G


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2011)

But what's the drink of the Army Air Corps?


----------



## Strike (30 Aug 2011)

If you want a fighter pilot drink, why not Afterburners?

Sambouca shot held in the mouth, tip the head back, light it and sprinkle cinnamon over the flame.  The trick is to push the liquid in the mouth up with your tongue and also make sure you have wiped your face of any stray liquor, otherwise you risk some pretty nice burns!   ;D

Ahhh, memories of Moose Jaw...or the lack of them.


----------



## Kalatzi (30 Aug 2011)

Though not a drink Blue angels can be an interesting accompaniment to the above

One of those "Dont try This at home kids" stunts  >


----------



## Maxadia (30 Aug 2011)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Though not a drink Blue angels can be an interesting accompaniment to the above
> 
> One of those "Dont try This at home kids" stunts  >



At the same time?  Now THAT would be interesting.  ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Drambuie is not a "traditional RCR drink." The only regimentally acknowledged drink is the Ortona Toast, a regimental toast made of rum, water and sugar.


originally with the "issue" dark (er) (est) rum..........Yummy.

Michael, I noticed a little typo on your site.
...... "with the same field expedient served at Ortona Crossroads; a mixture of run, water and sugar consumed from a white china mug."


Or was that intentional. ;D
 :cheers:


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Aug 2011)

Not my site, but I'll pass the typo to the regimental web guy.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Aug 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> But what's the drink of the Army Air Corps?


No such thing - so it's irrelevant.


----------



## GAP (30 Aug 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> But what's the drink of the Army Air Corps?



anything?


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Aug 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> No such thing - so it's irrelevant.



Up until a week or so ago, neither did the RCAF.  :stirpot:


----------



## Scott (30 Aug 2011)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Sorry, couldn't resist...Wine??...as in wahhhh!!



That'd definitely be a boat person's drink.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Aug 2011)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Our unit is doing an event with an army unit, and we want to treat them to a traditional RCAF drink. As an example, the traditional drink for RCR (I believe) is drambuie. Does the air force have anything like this?



In my experience, anything alcoholic that has been purchased by anyone else would probably do nicely.  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (4 Sep 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> In my experience, anything alcoholic that has been purchased by anyone else would probably do nicely.  ;D



Having worked with half a dozen different air force units, the 'traditional' drink seems to be 'anything alcoholic'

But Moosemilk is definately the cultural drink of choice.  Although the few times I was on hand when it was made they used both cream AND ice cream, which would differ from the recipe shown...


----------



## newfin (14 Sep 2011)

I say make it rye and ginger.  That's about as Canadian a cocktail as any.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Sep 2011)

How about whine?


----------



## krustyrl (14 Sep 2011)

ouch.!     :facepalm:


----------



## Zoomie (14 Sep 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> How about whine?


Is that the "whine" of the turbines that power the Chinooks and Griffons that carry your green brethren around the battlefield?   :


----------



## lstpierre (15 Sep 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> How about whine?



I had no idea that asking this question would get me a free ticket to ride on the army's troll-er coaster!!


----------



## Privateer (15 Sep 2011)

All this RCAF - Army animosity!  Maybe we should unify the two services?   >


----------



## dapaterson (15 Sep 2011)

Privateer said:
			
		

> All this RCAF - Army animosity!  Maybe we should unify the two services?   >



Nah.  Keep the traditional RCAF - and the Army will keep its rotary wing assets, as is traditional.   >


----------



## aesop081 (15 Sep 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Is that the "whine" of the turbines that power the Chinooks and Griffons that carry your green brethren around the battlefield?   :



...or the whine of jet engines and turbos raining death and destruction on Colonel Quadafi's forces.

Anyways.......*Moose Milke*...........


----------



## dapaterson (15 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ...or the whine of jet engines and turbos raining death and destruction on Colonel Quadafi's forces.



Overrated.  The important part is the sensors to locate and identify the targets.


----------



## Strike (15 Sep 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Overrated.  The important part is the sensors to locate and identify the targets.



Really?  I wonder how they ever managed during WWII?


----------



## Zoomie (15 Sep 2011)

I like it when the green machine comes to visit us... It makes me feel smart.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Sep 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Really?  I wonder how they ever managed during WWII?



Poorly.  Very poorly.  Hundreds of bombers dropping tonnes of ordinance that generally missed the targets.


A pure Air Force operation, that one - not like modern use of Army FACs on the ground, or even using maritime patrol aircraft and their sensor suites to remain on station and provide up to date targeting information.


----------



## Strike (15 Sep 2011)

dapaterson = Poindexter   :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (15 Sep 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> dapaterson = Poindexter   :nod:



Despite repeated claims to the contrary made by others, i own no pocket protectors.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Sep 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> - not like modern use of Army Airforce FACs on the ground, or even using maritime patrol RCAF aircraft and their sensor suites to remain on station and provide up to date targeting information.


Fixed that for you.  I know of quite a few CF-18 pilots that occupied Canadian Army pers on patrol to act as their FAC.  RCAF pilots have been employed in this role for decades.


----------



## GAP (15 Sep 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I like it when the green machine comes to visit us... It makes me feel smart.



Oh....their PR program IS working..... ;D


----------



## HeavyHooker (8 Nov 2011)

There is a drink out of Royal Canadian Air Force history that may interest you.  It is called the Sam's Special.  It originates from Centralia Ontario (my home town) from when it was an RCAF Station.  The local Cadets (student pilots) Mess Hall was run by Centralia Sam Aquilia (forgive my spelling of the last name) and it was his drink that he would give to students to help them relax after a day of evaluation and study.  The drink itself is pretty simple really:

1 part Tonic
3 parts White Wine

I am not sure that the type of white wine matters all that much.  This is not an "official" RCAF drink as the topic suggests, but it is a famed drink with a lot of older retired pilots.  Hope this helps.

HH


----------



## LOLslamball (8 Nov 2011)

Well I was preparing for my interview and I came across this page.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/hst/page-eng.asp?id=892

and 3/4 of the way down



> Moose Milk
> There are many recipes for this uniquely Canadian drink but almost all call for rum - and lots of it. Some also include brandy. Add some coffee liqueur as well - all to a milk, cream and vanilla ice cream base with some sugar and a little nutmeg to enhance the flavour. Go to any Christmas celebration at an air wing in Canada and somebody will have mixed up a barrel of this memorable Air Force concoction.


----------



## Loachman (8 Nov 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> RCAF pilots have been employed in this role for decades.



To which decades are you referring, and in what locations?


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Nov 2011)

Afghanistan, Bosnia.  I know people that were deployed in Afghanistan as JTACs and in Bosnia as FACs.


----------



## Loachman (9 Nov 2011)

Then they were not "RCAF", hence my asking.

They were "CEFCOM", since that organization's creation at least. Neither the real (as an actual Service) pre-1968 RCAF nor the "RCAF" (Organization Formerly Known as Air Command) existed then.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Nov 2011)

If you want to be technical, I guess you are right.  They are still current RCAF personnel.  

If we go by your logic, nobody from the Canadian Army, RCAF or RCN ever deployed on operation, CEFCOM being delegated the personnel's Operational Command


----------



## Loachman (9 Nov 2011)

I am not absolutely certain of the specifics of the legalities for the current environmental commands now bearing the names of former services, but that is my belief.

Members of the original three Services certainly did deploy on operations - prior to 1968.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Nov 2011)

Yes you are correct.  I wrote "ever" but should have written "ever since Expeditionary Commands existed"


----------



## Zoomie (10 Nov 2011)

Wow. This post suddenly went to ridiculous levels.


----------



## MJP (10 Nov 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Wow. This post suddenly went to ridiculous levels.



Maybe they were drinking too much Moose milk?  Or not enough...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2011)

Back on track people.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

